# Stuck AND loose - unremovable recessed lights



## redpenner (Jul 8, 2009)

Can anyone suggest a tool or method to remove our burned-out recessed bulbs?  Whoever installed them must have used the wrong kind, because they are screwed in so tight that nothing will loosen them, and yet just trying to get a grip has resulted in pushing them up into the ceiling where the "cans" are flopping around loose and can't be unscrewed.  We haven't had any luck getting the outer housing ring off, either.  

This is my first post so I guess I can't include a picture, but they don't look like proper recessed lights.  If you think you can help, I could email you the picture...    

Also, what kind of bulb should we replace them with, if we ever manage to get them removed?

:help:


----------



## handyguys (Jul 8, 2009)

Hmmm - Its hard to say what the issue is. If you could figure out the manufacturer and model of the fixture that might help. It could be possible you have a non-standard type socket. Maybe a push in, not screw in, bulb. Or maybe a bulb that only turns 1/4 turn then pulls out. Maybe there are some markings on the bulb you can read too? If you could identify what bulb is in there then we can look it up to see what style base it is.

If its a regular 'edison' base. Thats what the US standard lightbulb base is called. Then just use more force when unscrewing it. Make sure the power is off and you are wearing leather gloves and safety glasses. The bulb could break with the extra force. If it does then you can use some needle nose pliers to grab the esge of the base to continue to unscrew it. Again make sure the power is OFF. Not just the switch, the breaker.

Oh, and remember, lefty loosey, righty tighty.


----------

